
Russian Invasion: On Dan Ackerman’s “The Tetris Effect” - prostoalex
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/russian-invasion-on-dan-ackermans-the-tetris-effect/
======
csbubbles
I worship the creativity of the author to connect Tetris, Czech Republic, Marc
Andreessen, Dungeons & Dragons, Mortal Kombat, Clinton, Trump, and Putin.

